# amazing Florida postal service



## Hien (Oct 17, 2017)

I have some plants that Ecuagenera sent to me.
Ecuagenera gave the box to the post office at 8:25 am on Thursday, Oct 12th
-it left the post office on 7:59 pm (a full 12 hrs for the box to come in their door and get out)
-then it took 3 days (with remark "in transit to destination" everyday)
9:59 am Oct 13, 9:59am Oct 14, 9:59am Oct 15 for it to get to something called USPS regional origin facility at Oct 15, 8:15pm
-today Oct 16th, at 9:15 am another remark "in transit to destination"
-then , at 11:33pm it said "depart USPS regional origin facility"

so it took them another 27 hrs to have a turtle carries that package inside the facility from the entrance to the exit . I thought for Priority mail, it is a little bit self serving and over advertising to call the movement within your facility "in transit to destination"

in the mean time the message is : EXPECTED DELIVERY BY:MONDAY OCT 16TH BY 8:00pm :clap:

I notice that Florida has the worst postal service so far of all the states, it happened many times before too.


----------



## orchid527 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hien

I am surprised at the variability seen for USPS Priority deliveries. I once ordered some old pottery from a dealer in Show Low, AZ at about 11 a.m. eastern time and received delivery early the next afternoon. Show Low is a small town about 60 miles from the NM border. At that time we were living in the country, just outside a small town 30 miles northwest of Indianapolis. Every hand off must have occurred with perfect timing.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2017)

Be glad if you get anything.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 17, 2017)

I can tell you horror stories. Especially with the Miami area for some reason. Everyone I work with down there has opted to go Fedex overnight signature required, which is more expensive but worth it overall. Especially if they are miniatures. Business accounts always help knock down the price. 

There is probably some random lot with boxes of expensive line bred mulch labeled 'keep out of direct sunlight'.

By the way, I have found that each time I move, I give a little gift to the postal person and repeat that every once in a while. I find it helps smooth over any future issues, and with shipping plants, you are bound to have one.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 17, 2017)

weird to mail it out on a thursday...very irresponsible..I would be more irritated with Ecuagenera than USPS


----------



## Hien (Oct 18, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> weird to mail it out on a thursday...very irresponsible..I would be more irritated with Ecuagenera than USPS


 it is quite natural for Ecuagenera to send it right away ( Thursday or any day of the weeks) I would guess that they would like to see that all the packages out to customers as fresh and as soon as the pre-show order shipment get into the US, otherwise they will be busy with the show and the plants will suffer inside the boxes until the show end .
The culprit is the Florida postal service , today is Wednesday Oct 18 (the only message is "it is delayed") tomorrow would be a full week.
For priority mail (2 -3 days max), even if the package is in on Monday this week, it should be delivered by today .


----------



## Hien (Oct 18, 2017)

orchid527 said:


> Hien
> 
> I am surprised at the variability seen for USPS Priority deliveries. I once ordered some old pottery from a dealer in Show Low, AZ at about 11 a.m. eastern time and received delivery early the next afternoon. Show Low is a small town about 60 miles from the NM border. At that time we were living in the country, just outside a small town 30 miles northwest of Indianapolis. Every hand off must have occurred with perfect timing.
> 
> Mike


 exactly, recently I order ledges for the wire shelves (so the orchids don't parachute to the floor when i move the cart) from a state in the middle of the country, and the boxes appear on my door almost next day , three times in a row. I don't know how they do it since it is quite a distance from the middle of the country to New Jersey on the eastern sea board.
On the other hand, one time I order some plant, I believe from the next town or county in south Jersey, the package travel out of New Jersey to Pennsylvania, then back to Northern Jersey , then round and round , then back down to my town, If I remember correctly, almost a week .


----------



## Hien (Oct 18, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> I can tell you horror stories. Especially with the Miami area for some reason. Everyone I work with down there has opted to go Fedex overnight signature required, which is more expensive but worth it overall. Especially if they are miniatures. Business accounts always help knock down the price.
> 
> There is probably some random lot with boxes of expensive line bred mulch labeled 'keep out of direct sunlight'.
> 
> By the way, I have found that each time I move, I give a little gift to the postal person and repeat that every once in a while. I find it helps smooth over any future issues, and with shipping plants, you are bound to have one.


 yes , there is a very good vendor in Florida that I ordered from a few times, I don't check the tracking numbers any more whenever I buy from that vendor ( after a few times that the tracking numbers come up with no information message)
But when the packages get to New Jersey, the tracking & information show up in the system . The vendor apologized to me , and explained that other buyers brought up the same issue again and again, the story is that there is a particular postal person in that town always never input the packages in the system , and leave it to other postal personnel at the delivery ends to correct the situation later.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hien said:


> it is quite natural for Ecuagenera to send it right away ( Thursday or any day of the weeks) I would guess that they would like to see that all the packages out to customers as fresh and as soon as the pre-show order shipment get into the US, otherwise they will be busy with the show and the plants will suffer inside the boxes until the show end .
> The culprit is the Florida postal service , today is Wednesday Oct 18 (the only message is "it is delayed") tomorrow would be a full week.
> For priority mail (2 -3 days max), even if the package is in on Monday this week, it should be delivered by today .



yeah, a week is a long time..usually when that happens it went to the wrong sorting center and then they have to reroute it back..it's happened to me a couple times (as a buyer and as a seller)


----------



## abax (Oct 18, 2017)

FedEx two day is worth the money and worry when having
plants shipped.


----------

